# Cant boot at all. Blinking white dash on black screen?



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

My computer, which was running windows 10 without much issue, is now completely unusable for reasons beyond my comprehension. After bios messages I now only have a blinking white dash on a black screen. 

I have tried various repairs, with the windows recovery usb. All automatic repairs fail due to the disk "being locked", so i have tried a few guides which involved bcdboot commands which have failed to fix anything. One command was bcdboot g: which gave an error like failed copying boot files (i forget the exact wording) . 

Could some kind soul point me towards a fix, im tearing my hair out! Many thanks!


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

The best fix, for the moment, is a reinstall. It is free and still in the testing stage.


----------



## ishamm (Jun 21, 2009)

I have tried but choosing install fails, it asks me to first boot into windows then run the installer, which I cant do


----------

